# New chicks!!



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

These are my new chicks! Cream legbar and Isbars!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

These three I believe are Cream legbar males


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are very cute and I hope they make you happy!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I see you got them today. I know you're excited and happy! Good for you.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I do have a few Roos to get rid of though (hint, hint)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awww!!!They are too cute,as always.You're starting early.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes those 3 are ccl males


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I need to get rid of my bantams and maybe a CL roo


----------

